# Guest user



## rodelo (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Après mise à jour de snow leopard, vers lion, l'icône du guest user apparaît sur l'écran de login.

Comment le supprimer ?

Merci


----------



## Sly54 (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Sous Snow Leopard, c'était dans Préférences système / compte : un clic sur le compte Invité (guest) et décocher la case "autoriser les invités".

Peut être que c'est pareil sous Lion ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

L'utilisateur invité débarque chez toi si tu as activé la localisation du Mac dans iCloud.

Pour l'inviter à quitter prestement les lieux, il suffit de désactiver cette localisation.


----------



## rodelo (22 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Effectivement, c'est l'activation de la localisation dans icloud qui est à l'origine de l'apparition du guest user.

Merci à vous


----------

